# Big Question for all Hawaii Lovers



## Kauai Kid (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm almost as excited as I was when I was young and innocent. 

What is there about Hawaii that makes me so thrilled that every time I visit is almost like the first time ever way back in 1983?:whoopie: 

Alii Kai Jun 9-22 here we come. Princeville, Kauai

If you want a good laugh, come listen to this Texas tenor try and sing Hawaiian hymns at Wai'oli Hui'ia Church in Hanalei, Kauai Sun June 10 and Sun Jun 17th.  I'm in the choir, believe it or not.  :hysterical: 

Sterling


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Wow, Sterling, I can't answer that because we have not taken the opportunity to visit*



Kauai Kid said:


> I'm almost as excited as I was when I was young and innocent.
> 
> What is there about Hawaii that makes me so thrilled that every time I visit is almost like the first time ever way back in 1983?:whoopie:
> 
> ...



....Hawaii yet.  We've been visiting many diverse and wonderful places on the Mainland.  However, we're really making an effort to visit in 2013 for our 30th anniversary.  You first visited the year after we were newlyweds. 

"What is there about Hawaii that makes me so thrilled that every time I visit is almost like the first time ever way back in 1983?"

I want to find out what makes you ask that question almost 30 years after your first visit.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh man, Hawaii. I miss it so much. I have rescheduled our Paniolo week and will go with my BFF. I am trying to think how I could add another week or few days. I can't explain it, but I know the sadness and grief I feel over Sam's death will be eased.
Liz


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> I'm almost as excited as I was when I was young and innocent.
> 
> What is there about Hawaii that makes me so thrilled that every time I visit is almost like the first time ever way back in 1983?:whoopie:
> 
> ...



Our first trip was in 1992 on our honeymoon. Since then its been 5 trips with our young family that have been priceless memories. For us Maui has captured a piece of our souls and we feel so peaceful and blessed when we're there.

The last few trips have been getting better and better as my kids grow older and can enjoy more and more adventure. This year for the first time we swam in a waterfall lagoon together on the Road to Hana. That is something I will never forget as long as I live.

We love the Kaanapali Beach Walkway to all the great shops and restaurants, Front St with Moose Mcgilicuddys and so much more.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 3, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> ....Hawaii yet.  We've been visiting many diverse and wonderful places on the Mainland.  However, we're really making an effort to visit in 2013 for our 30th anniversary.  You first visited the year after we were newlyweds.
> 
> "What is there about Hawaii that makes me so thrilled that every time I visit is almost like the first time ever way back in 1983?"
> 
> I want to find out what makes you ask that question almost 30 years after your first visit.



Not sure the island(s) you may be going to but what we love about Maui is it has everything. Incredible beaches in every direction. Many great nature hiking opportunities. Great food and shopping options. And also a nightlife if you're looking for one. 

All the other islands are super nice in there own way but Maui for us provides everything all the other islands have and then some.


----------



## csaohio (Jun 3, 2012)

*We can relate!*



Kauai Kid said:


> I'm almost as excited as I was when I was young and innocent.
> 
> What is there about Hawaii that makes me so thrilled that every time I visit is almost like the first time ever way back in 1983?:whoopie:
> 
> ...



Having been raised on Oahu from 1969-1979 going to Hawaii is like coming home!  There is a different attitude, fascinating history, rich culture, delicious food, fragrant flowers, gorgeous mountains and scenery.  My DH and I purchased a small piece of ground in Puna on the Big Island a couple of years ago and hope to eventually build there.  Most travel to Kona but Puna side is more our style...fewer tourists and VERY quiet!  If you're ever in Pahoa on a Sunday AM the 7am service at Sacred Heart is in Hawaiian and beautiful (and I'm not even Catholic!)!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jun 3, 2012)

We first visited Kauai in 2003 and have been back 2 times to Kauai and 5 times to Maui. My wife grew up in the Ventura area and their family has a beach house there. We have been going there for over 33 years. When we go to the beach house, we relax and basically don't leave, except to get food or beverages. But it is different than Hawaii. No snorkeling but the ocean kayaking is fun. 
Hawaii is so relaxing and beautiful. Even the dry areas have a beauty. There is something about sitting at Merriman's in Kapalua with a mai tai and watching the sun go down. It has been a tradition for us the last 5 years and I dream about the next trip and watching the sunset. Also the whale watching in February is hard to explain unless you've experienced it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2012)

I miss Kimo's and Leilani's.  I love the fish and chips at both places.  

We are going to Maui 2/23/2013 for three weeks.   

8/3/2012-8/17/2012, it's Kauai at Wyndham Shearwater.


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 3, 2012)

We went to dinner the other night and my husband ordered the "Maui Burger...guaranteed to take you to Maui".  After one bite my husband sighed and said "I'm still here.":hysterical:  Mind you we were sitting in a restaurant looking out over the ocean in Laguna Beach!  We both laughed.  We have been home from Maui for three weeks.  His next question was "when do we go back?" I was happy to say in 4 months.  

Even though we live near the beach here in SoCal, it is different in Hawaii. The other night it was cold and cloudy June gloom in Laguna Beach.  Hawaii is so warm and tropical and beautiful.  Also we leave our stress, responsibilities and obligations at home when we go to Hawaii.  The flight for us west-coasters isn't bad either. We can leave at 8:00 am and arrive at 11:00 am with the time difference. We don't do many tourist activities anymore.  I'm totally content to sit on a lounge chair reading a book or watching the waves.  When we want physical activity we can hike, or do any number of water activities for little or no cost.  It is a very safe place.  I think all that makes Hawaii the place we never get tired of.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 4, 2012)

It's Hawaii. Can't explain it , but those that experience it understand the feeling.  134 days ... can't wait!


----------



## Brenda (Jun 4, 2012)

*This is a copy of my previous post. Feelings still the same.*

LUV Hawaii
I read the posts a lot but write very little. However, I had to jump in on this one. I LOVE Hawaii. I had the luxury of working there 12 years ago - twice for 2 months and once for 1 month . I absolutely fell in love with all the islands. We bought 4 Hawaiian timeshares and are about to buy a 5th, OF of course. Ocean Front is paradise if you can get it. We already own 2 (one OF and one Lagoon view) on Kauai and 2 (ocean view) on Oahu. The 5th is another OF on Kauai. We also own at WorldMark and mostly use those points to add additional days to our Hawaiian vacations. We are both retired now and travel to Hawaii 2 -3 times a year staying 2.5 - 3 weeks on each trip. Next trip is Dec 1-20 on Oahu, to see the Xmas spectaculars and the Honolulu Marathon. We were in Kauai for 2 weeks in September. We already have 2 weeks reserved for next April-May on Oahu for the Lei Day, Spam Festival and Cinco de Mayo celebrations. I am trying to get my husband to plan 6 weeks vacations to save on the airfare, but he does not like to stay away from home too long. He misses his cat. My dream is to live on Hawaii one day but as previously stated, it is so far from family and friends.

I can relate to the arrival and departure moods. When I spot the islands in the plane and when I get off the plane in Hawaii, I am all smiles. Nothing is wrong in the world. When I have to step in the airport upon leaving, I am depressed. Generally because I am going to colder weather. Yes, I live in California but the weather is still colder here then in Hawaii.

My favorite islands are Oahu and Kauai. Kauai used to be my favorite but Oahu is moving into a tie. They are very different, but I enjoy both. Oahu has the multi cultural events, parades, celebrations, concerts, shows and the wonderful North and West Shores. It is like being on the outer islands there. Kauai has that spiritual feel good feeling of whisking away all your worries and cares. I need both. We've been to Maui and the Big Island also. Maui is beautiful; the Big Island is fascinating, but Kauai and Oahu is home. What is common in all the islands is the Aloha spirit. The people are the best in the world. I feel the love and I can readily return the love to the earth and to the people.

We have traveled to many other places, but there is no place like Hawaii. My family is from the Caribbean. Been there plenty times to keep the family connection. Best beaches, but it ain't Hawaii.

My favorite Hawaiian song, "These Islands" by Danny Couch, says it all -. Have you seen these islands? Have you seen the beauty they posses? Have you seen the ocean? Have you felt its spirit? You will love these islands. Nothing in the world can compare. The gift of love will lead you here.
Rainbows, waterfalls, mountains that make you cry. This is ALOHA. This land of Hawaii.
__________________


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 4, 2012)

daventrina said:


> It's Hawaii. Can't explain it , but those that experience it understand the feeling. 134 days ... can't wait!


True, you can't explain exactly what you feel.  It's the ocean and seeing different islands in the distance and the lush tropical landscape with pastel colored mountains in the background.  It's the music, dance and Hawaiian legends that are kept alive.  It is seeing the whales and their calves often from the shore or very close-up from a boat.  We never get enough of it so hope to return next year again.


----------



## jbiza (Jun 4, 2012)

While there are many spectacular places to travel throughout the world, Hawaii has the special  allure for one to experience the visual manifestation of being in "Paradise."


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 4, 2012)

*Almost 40 trips and still going*

Lived there during Vietnam and I was there only about 45 days out of almost two years. Wife and two kids enjoyed. We go back for three or four weeks one time a year and sometimes take a short 10 day or so last minute trip via a military cargo plane.Just breathing the Hawaiin tradewinds is almost worth the trip. We also like Oahu most but take turns visiting another Island Most trips. Next will be Oahu and Kauai.Love being there but the flights get longer and the airport a worse mess each year.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 5, 2012)

daventrina said:


> It's Hawaii. Can't explain it , but those that experience it understand the feeling.  134 days ... can't wait!



I always feel like I've come home.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2012)

Every time I step off the plane I feel like I've come home. I first arrived in the islands in 1968 as a teenager, and I've been coming back as often as possible ever since.

Dave


----------



## dianeschlicht (Jun 5, 2012)

We love it too, but we don't take the plunge of that L-O-N-G flight too often.  Our last  trip was almost 10 years ago, but we are going back in February, 2013.  This time we are taking our adult offspring with us to help celebrate our 45th wedding anniversary.  

We almost purchased at Alii Kae our last trip.  This trip we are staying at Disney's Aulani at KoOlina on our DVC points, and then have a condo reserved on the Big Island at Kona for the following week.  It was a real problem trying to decide between Kauai and Hawaii for the second week, but our son wanted to see volcanoes, so Hawaii won out.  Now if I could just find airfare and flights for less than a grand a piece without 2 stops!


----------



## DougH (Jun 5, 2012)

We made our first trip to Hawaii (Oahu) in the fall of 1986, then several trips later finally visited Kauai in 1988.  Between 1986 and today we've made over 30 trips to the islands with Kauai far and away being our favorite.  I truly consider it my home away from home.

We used to own at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club in the 1990's, but sold our unit back to Marriott and made about a $10k profit in the process.  Since then we have always rented houses up on the North shore or rented units from timeshare owners in the Poipu area...especially the Marriott Waiohai.  Our family will be returning for 2 weeks at the Waiohai at the end of July.

I have always wanted to move there, but I think realistically visiting there for 3-4 months per year would probably be the best.  That would allow us to stay close to the rest of our family here in the states, and would also keep Kauai 'fresh' in our minds.  (Sometimes after moving to a place like that on a permanent basis can cause your love of the location to lose it's 'magic'). So I'm actively researching to find  a fractional ownership (not timeshare) to purchase.  Hope to do so in the next 5 years.


----------



## pipet (Jun 5, 2012)

My first trip to HI was for a month+ after I graduated from college.  I visited several islands on that trip, and it was truly love at first sight, and although I love traveling to almost anywhere, HI remains a special place to me.  I love mountain views, and I love ocean views, and in HI you get everything at once.  I love the lush foliage & how varied the scenery is as you move from the wet to dry sides of the islands.  I love eating in HI ; the fusion of cuisines gives me so much variety!  I love hiking to places where few bother to go but the scenery is so divine you never want to leave.  I love the musicality of the language and the friendliness of the people.  I can never get tired of it!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2012)

We stopped going other places after our first trip to Hawaii.  DW and I are 
Thinking of trying to retire there  but like DougH said we don't want to spoil it.
So we'll be doing at least a few months there a year when we retire.

DougH

If you don't mind keep us updated on what you find out about the fractionals.
I was thinking about that also.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jun 5, 2012)

As I read thru the posts in this thread, I am reminded of our first visits to Hawaii.  One of the recurring themes I pick up on here touches on a unique quality that the Islands seem to possess.  It is the ONLY place I know of that elicits a nearly universal initial thought… _“Gee, I could live here!”_

Anyone who has traveled knows it is not uncommon to entertain thoughts about what living in some new location might be like.  Most often reality quickly imposes itself, and the folly of the exercise becomes evident.  Hawaii however, seems to be the one place that overrides the practical, thinking, and rational part of our thinking, and suddenly contemplating a life on the islands becomes real.

The magic and wonder, beauty and serenity are all too real... *Has anyone ever gone to Hawaii and NOT thought about living there?*


----------



## yeereid (Jun 6, 2012)

My first trip to Hawaii was when I was about 9 years old. We did a family vacation to Oahu, Maui, Kauai and the Big Island.  That is when my love affair with Hawaii began.  It was the quintessential Hawaiian vacation where my father arranged for us to get lei'd when exiting the plane, we attended a luau and visited the volcanoes where i declared it smelled like farts!  I remember being obsessed with finding a menehune after being told of the legend, staying at The Coco Palms 'fishing' in their pond, learning how to make leis & grass skirts and painting a coconut! I have a photo of myself at Iolani Palace with Miss Hawaii, as she was doing a photo shoot there.  As an adult, I've made it a priority to return to Hawaii at least once per year, if not twice.  I often flip flop on which island is my favorite, as they all have their own charm.  Right now it's a tie between Kauai and the Big Island, both of which I am already booked for: Kauai at Shearwater in Oct and Jan; Big Island Nov 2013. I absolutely love the north shore of 
Kauai but after returning to the Big Island last October, it is a close tie between the two!  It is 
my dream too to live there one day.  I find it to be the most relaxing destination where I am completely content lazing around and taking in the views, breathing the clean air and 
feeling the trade winds lull me to sleep.  The people are so warm, the food is comforting and 
the music is hypnotic. On my last visit to Kauai, I purchased a beautiful painting of a hula girl which I've hung across from my bed so that every time I see it, I am reminded of my sweet 
Hawaii! I use my Hawaiian bath salts all the time for my nightly hot bath ritual and follow with my Hawaiian body cream just to smell that magical scent of the islands. I can't wait to return!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 7, 2012)

My parents used to teach summer school at Kam in Honolulu, so in a way I've lived there for part of my growing up life.  Now we own ts on BI, Maui, Kauai, and Oahu, and as school teachers have the extended time in the summer to go.  In my heart I'm a "local" there, although I certainly wouldn't try to pass as one.  
Hardly a day goes by that I'm not listening to KAPA or KPOA, or my growing list of Hawaiian music on my iPod.  I've become absorbed in the Hawaiian music scene.  I habitually use the  sign wherever I go, and fill my thoughts with anything Island.  The ABC Store is available online, as well as my favorite Kona coffee farms.  Hawaii 5-0 is a must watch as well as Thursday night concerts on www.pakelelive.com from the Willows Restaurant in HNL.
The one feeling, though, that is a real lift is the moment we touch down flying in, realizing "I'm back!"  , and anticipating what's ahead on the journey.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 7, 2012)

I am from O'ahu. If you have some specific things you want to know about,
please feel free to PM or email me.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like I touched a common nerve.

In thinking about it since my post actually the most beautiful part of Hawaii are the people of Hawaii.   

Sterling


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Looks like I touched a common nerve.
> 
> In thinking about it since my post actually the most beautiful part of Hawaii are the people of Hawaii.
> 
> Sterling


----------



## Dakine (Jun 8, 2012)

*16 years on Kona.*

We were fortunate enuf to be in Kona for 16 years. Now that were in Texas, we see the difference in lifestyle and work ethics.  Laid back there, here your firedhttp://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/cheer.gif


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 8, 2012)

On my first trip DH grudgingly agreed to go. He told me to do everything I wanted to do there because we would never be back.  He had gone there in high school and they mostly stayed in Waikiki, and didn't like it.  On our trip we went to the Big Island, Kauai and Oahu. We did helicopter tours and raft tours a luau and drove around the beautiful islands.  DH commented he thought we should come back and bring DS.  We have been coming back regularly ever since.


----------



## kherbold (Jun 8, 2012)

*Maui No Ka Oi  Maui is the best!*

We've owned a condo.. not a timeshare on Maui for the past 30 years.  The latest near Maui schooner.. sale is closing end of this month.  Maui has always been our favorite island.... Big Island next.  And.. the reason I am posting........ have always and will always continue to use Mauis best secret tanning formula..... Maui Babe... price has gone up considerably over the years..... bu I swear by it.  I even use it down here in Mexico all the time.  Can be ordered via Amazon.. This comes in a brown bottle... no sun screen in it.

karl



yeereid said:


> My first trip to Hawaii was when I was about 9 years old. We did a family vacation to Oahu, Maui, Kauai and the Big Island.  That is when my love affair with Hawaii began.  It was the quintessential Hawaiian vacation where my father arranged for us to get lei'd when exiting the plane, we attended a luau and visited the volcanoes where i declared it smelled like farts!  I remember being obsessed with finding a menehune after being told of the legend, staying at The Coco Palms 'fishing' in their pond, learning how to make leis & grass skirts and painting a coconut! I have a photo of myself at Iolani Palace with Miss Hawaii, as she was doing a photo shoot there.  As an adult, I've made it a priority to return to Hawaii at least once per year, if not twice.  I often flip flop on which island is my favorite, as they all have their own charm.  Right now it's a tie between Kauai and the Big Island, both of which I am already booked for: Kauai at Shearwater in Oct and Jan; Big Island Nov 2013. I absolutely love the north shore of
> Kauai but after returning to the Big Island last October, it is a close tie between the two!  It is
> my dream too to live there one day.  I find it to be the most relaxing destination where I am completely content lazing around and taking in the views, breathing the clean air and
> feeling the trade winds lull me to sleep.  The people are so warm, the food is comforting and
> ...


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 10, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Looks like I touched a common nerve.
> 
> In thinking about it since my post actually the most beautiful part of Hawaii are the people of Hawaii.
> 
> Sterling



I wholeheartedly agree!!

Marty


----------



## danb (Jun 10, 2012)

*Brenda whata beautiful post*

We have been to all the islands as well and love Kauai and Oahu. We are planning on moving there and will be there June 30th for 3 weeks to look at homes. I will retire there and really are looking forward to moving. It's so much work, we cleaned out the house and it up for sale and we just sold our business. It will be a new phase of our life. A bonus is our son, DIL and twin grandsons will be moving as well. They love being there so having family will make it so much more special. 
Thanks for the inspiring post!


----------



## artringwald (Jun 11, 2012)

*Take it, the first one is free*

We grew up on the east coast, and probably never would have thought of going to Hawaii, but my company gave us a free trip in 1979 as part of their awards program. Now we’re hooked. Trip #21 is coming next February. We’ve been on trips to many other places in the world, but nothing we’ve found can compare to the natural beauty and aloha spirit of Hawaii. We’ve been to five different islands, and Kauai is our favorite, but we always want to go back to the other islands, too. We live in Minnesota, so booking a trip in February helps get us through the cold, dreary months of December and January. I warn people planning their first trip to Hawaii that asking me for advice is like turning on a spigot that you can’t turn off. I love talking about it, and am delighted to find TUG so I can get an Hawaii fix whenever I need it. Aloha and mahalo TUG!


----------

